# Trade my cherry shrimp for your ...?



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

My cherries are overtaking my tank!

Looking to trade for freshwater items (looking for a light for nano tank, carpeting plants, microdriftwood, etc)

Please PM.


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Message sent


----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

I could buy some off you


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I would trade a Marimo ball for a few.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

BUmping up.....


----------



## jmark83 (Oct 30, 2013)

I could buy some from you too


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Wish I had something to offer, all I have is a fluval co2 with one cartridge and drop drop checker.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Some more available. Will also trade for other cherries to change up my gene pool.


----------



## GaryTheSnail (Aug 13, 2017)

I have some algae food I made, fish and snails like it I imagine shrimp would too. I would really like 15-20 for my tank. will pm you


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bumping this up. Cherries are overrunning my tank and need to go.

Looking for plants, wood, hardscape and other items for 15 gallon or nano tank.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

i have a few driftwoods, chance you can pm me a pic of your cherries?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have some plants of various types of you would like to trade. I don't know names but can get pics. Have some decorations but nothing fancy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

@ jagermelifter they are just regular cherries, not sakura or anything fancy 

@ shady send me a pic. Interested in the plants


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How red are they? I would trade some marimo balls for some.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

TomC said:


> How red are they? I would trade some marimo balls for some.


As I've mentioned before, they're regular cherries.


----------



## Mopug (Feb 24, 2017)

liquid_krystale said:


> Bumping this up. Cherries are overrunning my tank and need to go.
> 
> Looking for plants, wood, hardscape and other items for 15 gallon or nano tank.


Hi, I have mossy driftwood bits if you're interested! Tbh, my tank's becoming a jungle!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

bump it up


----------

